

Show HN: C-Level positions to fill before you incorporate - logicallee

Chief Getting Things Done Officer *<p>Chief Making Sure It Scales Officer<p>Chief Get the Numbers Up Officer<p>Chief Raise a Round Officer<p>Chief What About Churn Rate Officer<p>Chief Build Something People Want Officer<p>Chief Get Them To Pay You Officer<p>Chief Node.js Officer<p>Chief Blogging Officer<p>Chief Does This Run in Firefox and Chrome Officer<p>Chief How Does it Look On Mobile Officer<p>Chief People Still Use Internet Explorer Officer<p>Chief Show Hackernews Officer<p>* added suggestion by from comments.<p>Did I miss anything?
======
rman666
Chief Endian Ordered Bytes Officer (see what I did there?)

------
rman666
Chief Getting Things Done Officer

